# Can you install apps directly to SD card with Otg cable?



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rooted, not rooted Custom Roms, Is it possible to install apps to your sd card that is mounted through stick mount through OTG?

Current setup is rooted Stock Rom. Otg cable through Stickmount.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Since this is a enigma , Bump.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

No.


----------

